
Researchers orbit a muon around an atom, confirm physics is broken - aburan28
http://arstechnica.com/science/2016/08/researchers-orbit-a-muon-around-an-atom-confirm-physics-is-broken/
======
mr_overalls
Title is garbage, seemingly typical of the decline of science journalism.

The researchers orbited a muon around a _deuterium nucleus_ , not an atom. And
physics isn't broken, but this experiment adds to to recent evidence that the
Standard Model (and supersymmetry) are showing serious flaws.

~~~
ccvannorman
Can you cite the other recent anti-standard-model results?

~~~
mr_overalls
Sorry, I should have said only "anti-supersymmetry." While I'm an interested
amateur, I only have undergraduate degree in physics. Perhaps someone who is
currently working in the field can comment.

------
PeterisP
Nice garbage title about an experiment where the interviewed researchers
repeatedly say that they're explicitly not claiming that "physics is broken".

While yes, one interpretation could be that this indicates some new physics,
the most likely explanation in their opinion (which might be a bit more
trustworthy than the "journalists") is that the physics is as-is but simply
our current/earlier estimates of the Rydberg constant are wrong, and that
_this_ needs some extra experiments to verify.

The earlier article at
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=12270483](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=12270483)
about the same experiment explains this far more better, this is a poor
quality dupe.

